# fave, comment, both ?



## Gnome (Aug 13, 2009)

Does it irk you when people fave and dont comment?
irks me..

..
if they like it enough to fave it surely they would have something to say...


----------



## Chak (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd like it if people would put a little blerb of what they think of the pic, rather than mysteryfaving the image.


----------



## Dsurion (Aug 13, 2009)

Chak said:


> I'd like it if people would put a little blerb of what they think of the pic, rather than mysteryfaving the image.



This.
But i admit that i dont comment much.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 13, 2009)

> But i admit that i dont comment much


then you are part of the problem sir
jk


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 13, 2009)

If I had a FA Account I'd probably just fav stuff and watch people, most artists would probably ignore my comments anyway.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 13, 2009)

> most artists would probably ignore my comments anyway


we ignore no comments
...we just sometimes dont respond to them


----------



## Dsurion (Aug 13, 2009)

Gnome said:


> then you are part of the problem sir
> jk



Maybe, but also i dont fav too much.
I comment when i have something to say XP (not just a "cool", "nice", "sucks"...)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 14, 2009)

No.
Faving still gives the general hint of "I like your work."

I fav a lot more than I comment, generally, because sometimes it just seems really redundant to say the same thing 3 - 10 people said right before me.


----------



## Coug (Aug 14, 2009)

I like to hear about what people think about my arts,so I love it when people make specific comment about what they like/dislike about my art.it's even greater when they make good crits,not only pointing out what's wrong but helping me improve the picture as well.
so in that kind of situation,comment > fav.

but,for me,'omg that's cool I like that' comment is equal to faving the picture.


If I'm the one to comment,usually I'd rather fav than leaving the meaningless comment.


----------



## RailRide (Aug 14, 2009)

I like comments as much as any other artist, but...

I don't care have an opinion.

Because I actually look at the user pages of unfamiliar names appearing in my "New favorites" list. Some of these folks are watching hundreds of artists (some more than a thousand). How the (very bad word) are they supposed to think up unique, thoughtful comments for every post they happen to take a liking to? There aren't enough hours in the day to do that. Even if you do have a ready statement or can formulate a substantive  comment the minute you decide to click on that thumbnail.

And if you _do_ try to dash out a quick comment, you'll eventually incur the wrath of those artists who _demand_ that all comments be substantial, well thought-out pieces. (_As if they were the only ones the commenter is watching_).

 Geez...arrogant much? 

It gets _even better_ if these same artists are in both camps: "I want you to COMMENT BEFORE FAVING *AND* TELL ME WHY YOU LIKE THIS PIECE I DON'T WANNA HEAR "THAT'S NICE" OR "COOL" GO AWAY IF THAT'S ALL YOU CAN THINK UP".

It just makes you wonder why you watched them in the first place. It causes people to just bypass your stuff just to avoid the awkward situation of someone who's work you admire, possibly being peeved at you. _For a mouseclick_.

Among other things, I state right up there on my profile that I have no problem with  +faving if you can't think of anything to say. I even keep the filesize of my submissions under 150K so you don't grow old waiting for them to load  (but that's a whole 'nother rant)

---PCJ


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 14, 2009)

Where's the option about liking to draw? Or is this not the art forum anymore?


----------



## sakket (Aug 15, 2009)

most of the time im don't know how to reply to comments or don't have time to, but comments are awesome.


----------



## Aden (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd rather comments. Comments have the chance of telling me what I did badly and how I can improve.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 15, 2009)

I only do so when a piece of art truely impresses me.


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 15, 2009)

I enjoy a quick fav, before continuing on, without leaving a comment.

For all the rants I see against that, I hope people don't get pissed at me for faving their work. Honestly though, I'm self-taught with drawing. I don't think I could offer any critique, other than pointing out obvious anatomical flaws. "Murr" and "God, I so would" are simply out of the question, and it feels weird/forced to go from submission to submission, just saying "I like the colors" or "This is so awesome".

So, yeah.. I don't feel like shitting out a generic comment, to which the artist will react with a "Hmm.. well anyway." I'd say four out of five comments don't get a response, and I wouldn't expect that sort of mutualization.

If it makes for any consolation, I usually link a person or two to faved works. >_>


----------



## FalseEnthusiasm (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't care.
I like it when people leave faves; it's very nce of them and I always a appreciate it. But if they fave and just say "cute" or something, then it's going to mean the same (not that I don't still appreciate it). 

I like for comments to be constructive in some way. If a good artists leaves some constructive critisism, it means a lot more then someone faving and syaing something like "nice job, super cute."


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Aug 15, 2009)

I prefer to get a comment. That way I know why they liked or didn't like it. Helps me to improve my works.


----------



## Torrent (Aug 15, 2009)

I appreciate comments, to figure out what areas I'm stronger in, what needs work, though faves are certainly nice as well.  There's no shame as an artist in feeling that tinge of pleasure when someone likes your work.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't fav a lot, because something's REALLY got to stand out to me for me to fav it, but I do comment on things I like, which to me equals about the same. And a comment means more than a random fav.... So I prefer comments, by far.


----------



## Piccard (Aug 15, 2009)

I favorite things much too much and usually don't comment. I won't lie about it.
Also, I'm new to publishing songs on the net, so I really enjoy the feedback/ protips that are sometimes found in the comments. But then again, I love it when I get favorited or watched, they're good ego boosters.
So, I'm kind of torn between those two.


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 25, 2009)

I _like_ and very much appreciate a comment, but I sure as hell don't go into a tizzy when they don't comment after they fave. I myself fave-and-run quite a bit, but then again, I don't want to write out a generic comment for _every single_ thing I fave. I comment maybe, 70-80% of the time.


----------



## zekit (Aug 25, 2009)

Faves are like a little gallery of collected artwork of your own, they're different from comments. Comments are for when you want to say something relevant to the picture, faves are for showcasing on your own page like a tiny little badge of honor.

Also, favourites are like bread crumbs, other people can see where you've found good art and maybe discover new artists to watch themselves that way.


----------



## Arquin (Aug 25, 2009)

I only +fav pieces of art that I find REALLY impressive. I don't see the point of having thousands of favourites, it becomes meaningless. Most of the time I simply comment, and I definitely prefer to receive comments over faves.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 25, 2009)

I like to get faves, I'm sure just like anyone else, but five faves and no comments makes for a sad artist =( haha, I just like to know what people think, things I'm doing wrong/right etc. Plus, if someone adds me to their watch, I'll visit their page, thank them and try to say something unique about their art so it's not just a meaningless thankyou. I don't go to everyone's page personally though for a picture fave. I do however read every single comment I get and try to respond to them all accordingly. I know that as a frequent commenter myself, I like to receive a reply (yes, even if it's just 'thanks') so that I know my comment has been read. Although I understand perfectly well when it's an artist or an image that gets 10-100's of comments on each submission, I can't expect them to reply, but I'm sure they'll read it anyway.


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 25, 2009)

zekit said:


> Faves are like a little gallery of collected artwork of your own, they're different from comments. Comments are for when you want to say something relevant to the picture, faves are for showcasing on your own page like a tiny little badge of honor.
> 
> Also, favourites are like bread crumbs, other people can see where you've found good art and maybe discover new artists to watch themselves that way.



You raise an excellent point. I don't browse FurAffinity anymore (for obvious reasons. I've seen enough...). The only way I usually discover art is by browsing favorites. You can get a good feel for what people like just by looking at the first page of them, and by then you'll know whether you want to look at more or not. For instance, I favorite only clean art (or some Mature stuff, never Adult) and certain themes tend to pop up a lot: dark stuff, nature, birds, fantasy, etc.

Hm, I wonder if this would be considered straying off topic....lol


----------



## Aden (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: fave comment both*



SaBync said:


> I love Lush , What are your fave products that you have tried ?I love Honey i washed the kids , amazing smell I also love the bay face cleanser its so good



What the hell is this


----------



## Feeka-chan (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't really care if the appreciation of my art is done with faving or commenting it. I think both is a nice gesture and I'm happy about it. Although I have to admit, that I love to read comments and appreciate them a liittle bit more than faves. But well... they're both nice


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 31, 2009)

Gnome said:


> we ignore no comments
> ...we just sometimes dont respond to them




I think this is really the most telling thing here.  I'd rather people fav then comment.  The reason for this is more people are likely to see my picture if some one favs it.  And I like more people seeing my work.  

But just as the person I have quoted doesn't respond to every comment I don't comment on every thing I fav.  If all I have to say is "I like your picture" I've pretty much already said that by faving it.   If I have something additional to say to the artist beyond "cool picture" I'll say it.  

That's not to say I don't love getting comments even if it's just "I like your picture".  It makes me happy that some one took the time to tell me that. 

Honestly I find it boggling that people are angry that people don't leave comments.  The people that view your artwork don't OWE you anything.  Franky I'm just happy that people looking and enjoying my art if they want to leave a comment or fav or both that's just icing on the cake.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 31, 2009)

I try to avoid everything if I can.
I have two friends that I knew in the big RL before FURDOM ^___^ that I like to regularly make fun of for this whole thing. If they saw me faving half of what I rub my grubby fingers all over the monitor for...well, I don't know - they'd probably make fun of me back. :c


----------



## Greykitty (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't really care so much if I get favs over comments, I would rather have favs though than comments that say the same thing over and over like "nice work" "I like it" short crap like that. That person who posted it didn't feel like putting enough effort out to write a complete sentence or say why they like it so just don't leave one at all.   XD

What I DO find really annoying though is when I post something I crapped out in 5 minutes and it gets a butt load of attention then something I spent hours on gets only a few people looking at it.


----------



## Feeka-chan (Sep 1, 2009)

Greykitty said:


> What I DO find really annoying though is when I post something I crapped out in 5 minutes and it gets a butt load of attention then something I spent hours on gets only a few people looking at it.



Yup, this is something I experienced over and over again  And I agree with you, this IS annoying.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 7, 2009)

Gnome said:


> Does it irk you when people fave and dont comment?
> irks me..
> 
> ..
> if they like it enough to fave it surely they would have something to say...



Either or.  Doesn't matter to me.  My main goal is to just share it with other people.  Don't really expect anything in return.


----------



## Azerane (Sep 7, 2009)

Greykitty said:


> What I DO find really annoying though is when I post something I crapped out in 5 minutes and it gets a butt load of attention then something I spent hours on gets only a few people looking at it.


 
Happens to me too, and I can't seem to figure out why. I guess sometimes things just get overlooked and things you spend ages on aren't always everyone's preffered kind of art. I dunno... it sucks anyway =P


----------



## Greykitty (Sep 8, 2009)

It's probably cause the crapped out art is usually humorous in some way or wolf related and either of the two get an insanely large amount of attention and fan followings. XD


----------



## JACster1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I prefer favs. Mostly because I never know how to respond to comments. Meh, attention is attention, even if it's just a pageview.


----------



## Thebravelittle... (Sep 24, 2009)

I like comments a lot, but both work. Personally I prefer comments because usually it's on something people looked at and noticed instead of just skimming over a picture and clicking +fav.
It also drives me crazy when I see something I just uploaded got fav'd, then when I click on that person to say thanks they already have 10 other random pieces faved and mine isn't even on their list of favorites. I still say thanks and everything, but I always wonder if those are the people who pretty much just fav everything they see.


----------



## Azerane (Sep 24, 2009)

Thebravelittle... said:


> I like comments a lot, but both work. Personally I prefer comments because usually it's on something people looked at and noticed instead of just skimming over a picture and clicking +fav.
> It also drives me crazy when I see something I just uploaded got fav'd, then when I click on that person to say thanks they already have 10 other random pieces faved and mine isn't even on their list of favorites. I still say thanks and everything, but I always wonder if those are the people who pretty much just fav everything they see.


 
Haha... yeah, you get that, and it is annoying. Then your pic doesn't even see the light of day in that person's favs. That's one of the reasons why I don't thank people for favs though, I reply to comments and thank people for watches, but that's it. Otherwise it gets a bit out of hand.


----------



## Elephanther (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh, it bugs the hell out of me, though I admit that I'm guilty of doing it sometimes.

I figure if someone likes my work enough to fav it, they could at least tell me why they liked it that much. It just seems impersonal to just fav and run.

The only time I ever really fav without commenting is if the submission already has a massive wall of responses. Usually I'm at a loss for words with these things, so my comments end up being things like "I love how happy this picture is. There's something about that character's eyes that just makes me smile" etc. Not really in depth. I'd rather not bother people with stuff like that if they've already got a huge amount of responses to go through.

I suppose the only thing I hate worse than getting a fav and run is when I get a comment like this:

"Kawaii!!!! ^_^"

There should be a little thought behind these things, you know?


----------



## Elephanther (Sep 24, 2009)

RailRide said:


> And if you _do_ try to dash out a quick comment, you'll eventually incur the wrath of those artists who _demand_ that all comments be substantial, well thought-out pieces. (_As if they were the only ones the commenter is watching_).
> 
> Geez...arrogant much?



Wow. I've been lurking around art communities for years and I've NEVER come across a person like that.


----------



## krisCrash (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, if there are other artists like me, they sometimes WILL consider insubstantial comments annoying yet see no need to make drama or get angry; it's not worth it or quickly forgotten. It can also suck if you never get substantial comments, yeah?

The thing that bothers me most is if you see a person copy-pasta the same reply onto all images
_hott pic thank you for sharing_
Gee this guy!


----------



## Aden (Sep 25, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> The thing that bothers me most is if you see a person copy-pasta the same reply onto all images
> _hott pic thank you for sharing_
> Gee this guy!



Mo'fuggin TORA.

"Very hawt pic. Well done, [artist's username here]".

He is eeeverryyyywheeeeere


----------



## Kilehye (Sep 25, 2009)

I like both, I appreciate it all, haha. Whether I see 1C or 3F at the top of the screen, it all always makes me smile.


----------

